# which do you support quick canidate quiz



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

http://www.electoralcompass.com/page/0/thema s/


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Interesting. Ron Paul shares my values the most.


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

Closest to Obama
Furthest from Huckabee


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

cloesest to huckabee furthest from obama


----------



## FlashBoomSplash (Aug 26, 2005)

Closest to Huckabee furthest from Obama


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Closest to McCain furthest from Obama.

Matched my voting the other night perfectly!


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

closest to Mc Cain and furthest from Obama


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Closest to Clinton and furthest from Huckabee


----------



## swampbuck (Sep 19, 2007)

ron paul


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Closest to Obama, furthest from Huckabee.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Closest to Clinton and furthest from Huckabee


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Closest to Obama and a short distance from McCain, Why McCain, because he is not like one of the current draft dodgers running our nation and anyone that slimeballs like Rush or Ann Coulter hate must be OK, And definatly not a Billery fan.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Closest to McCain and farthest from Obama... I knew that before this questionnaire. I don't want Obama because of his Religious ties with our 
enemies and I want McCain because of his Military experience. Wars are won by the side that dominates through killing and fear of being killed.

I have a Nephew in Mosul Iraq that is shot at everyday. Also a very good friend who is over there for his third time, he admits to killing many people to save his life and the lives of his squad. His work was on TV once, they were blowing holes in the houses for a safer entry. They made them blow holes through the doors instead of the walls. He also said they talk fast when you shoot at their feet. Don't mess with the Eagle!!

And of course sotaman is protecting us from those who would kill us too.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

KEN W said:


> Closest to Clinton and furthest from Huckabee


Same here.


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

> Obama because of his Religious ties with our enemies


 :eyeroll:


----------

